# Paying Enel from online with UK credit card?



## estherina34

_*Hi everyone, does anyone pay ENEL online with a UK credit card,reading previous posts,some say they do and some say they cant...bit confusing....

just looking to avoid transfer fees with each bill,as im a non resident,based in the UK,i dont have an italian bank account as they cost alot...and i dont have an italian issued credit card...
Thank you for any useful advice guys!*:clap2:_​


----------



## granita

estherina34 said:


> _*Hi everyone, does anyone pay ENEL online with a UK credit card,reading previous posts,some say they do and some say they cant...bit confusing....
> 
> just looking to avoid transfer fees with each bill,as im a non resident,based in the UK,i dont have an italian bank account as they cost alot...and i dont have an italian issued credit card...
> Thank you for any useful advice guys!*:clap2:_​


Ecco la soluzione: Get a POSTPAY card.


----------



## granita

granita said:


> Ecco la soluzione: Get a POSTPAY card.


Ah... ci vogliono quattro messaggi prima di poter postare il link


----------



## granita

granita said:


> Ah... ci vogliono quattro messaggi prima di poter postare il link


questo dovrebbe essere il TERZO


----------



## granita

granita said:


> questo dovrebbe essere il TERZO


ora arriva il QUARTO, eccolo!!!


----------



## granita

granita said:


> ora arriva il QUARTO, eccolo!!!


ancora non mi fa inserire il link


----------



## estherina34

ciao!!yes ive heard about the postepay card,i hope to get one when im next in italy...sadly wont be for a bit,as im due to give birth next month!!:juggle:
hope you understand english..!


----------



## granita

estherina34 said:


> ciao!!yes ive heard about the postepay card,i hope to get one when im next in italy...sadly wont be for a bit,as im due to give birth next month!!:juggle:
> hope you understand english..!


Yes I do speak english. I wish you all the best for the new baby, I hope all goes well. I am trying again to send you the link for the poste italiane. 
Poste Italiane - Postepay


----------



## estherina34

granita said:


> Yes I do speak english. I wish you all the best for the new baby, I hope all goes well. I am trying again to send you the link for the poste italiane.
> Poste Italiane - Postepay


thank you!are you based in italy or uk?


----------



## granita

estherina34 said:


> thank you!are you based in italy or uk?


Hi. We are moving to Sardinia from London in 2 weeks time (weather permiting


----------



## estherina34

*hi*



granita said:


> Hi. We are moving to Sardinia from London in 2 weeks time (weather permiting


lucky you...bet your be glad to leave all this snow behind!!we are down south in bournemouth dorset....brrrrrr!!
have you got a renovation project to do out there..?


----------



## granita

estherina34 said:


> lucky you...bet your be glad to leave all this snow behind!!we are down south in bournemouth dorset....brrrrrr!!
> have you got a renovation project to do out there..?


Hi. We can't wait to get away from this horrible weather!
We are hoping to set up a bed and breakfast. I also plan to give private english lessons. We are going to grow our own organic fruit and vegetables on our piece of land and keep some animals. We hope all goes well!!
Ciao


----------



## granita

Hi Estherina, I have replied to your PM , but am unsure if you have received it. Please let me know.


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata

Hi there,
We had some customers have paid their bills via normal credit card and it worked....it's a regular UK credit card and they haven't complained about the process....so that means it worked!!!

You have to fill just a form and ENEL will charge the bill directly from the credit card...

Luigi


----------

